# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vritet me armë zjarri deputeti i PS, Fatmir Xhindi

## Jack Watson

• Eshtë vrarë me automatik pranë banesës së tij, deputeti i Partisë Socialiste, Fatmir Xhindi. Ngjarja ka ndodhur pranë qendrës së Roskovecit . Automjeti me të cilën udhëtonte i vetëm është qëlluar me armë zjarri. Në vendin e ngjarjes kanë mbërritur të parët shërbimet e policisë lokale ndërkohë që edhe kreu i PS, Edi Rama është nisur drejt Roskovecit. 



ROSKOVEC- Një ngjarje e rëndë ka ndodhur në Roskovec, ku është qëlluar për vdekje një deputet i parlamentit. Mësohet se është vrarë me automatik pranë banesës së tij, deputeti i Partisë Socialiste, Fatmir Xhindi. Ngjarja ka ndodhur pranë qendrës së Roskovecit. Automjeti me të cilën udhëtonte i vetëm është qëlluar me armë zjarri të tipit kallashnikov.
Në vendin e ngjarjes kanë mbërritur të parët shërbimet e policisë lokale dhe drejtorët e drejtorisë së përgjithshmne të policisë, ndërkohë që mësohet se edhe kreu i Partisë Socialiste është nisur drejt Roskovecit.

Konfirmohet se janë duke u kontaktuar familjarët e të ndjerit për të mësuar nëse ka patur ndonjë kërcënim që mund të kishte deputeti kohët e fundit. Policia ka rrethuar vendin dhe po punon për identifikimin e autorit dhe kapjen e tij, mësohet se larguar menjëherë nga vendi i ngjarjes. Shtepia e deputetit është rrethuar nga forca të shumta policore.

Të dhënat momentale lidhur me vrasjen e deputetit të PS-së Fatmir Xhindi, janë ende kontaradiktore pasi ende po punohet nga grupi i ekspertëve për zbardhjn e saj. Bëhet e ditur se Xhindi ka qënë 6 metra larg shtëpisë. Shtëpia e Xhindit ndodhet në një rrugicë e cila është e errët ndaj edhe autorët kanëe shfrytëziuar këtë errësirë për të kryer vrasjen. Mendohet se personi i cili ka kryer krimin nuk ka qënë me makinë pasi rrugica është shumë e ngushtë.

Kjo është hera e dytë që vritet një deputet pas vrasjes së Azem Hajdarit.

(e.n/BalkanWeb)

----------


## goldian

e tmerrshme 
ngushellime familjes se tij

----------


## prenceedi

ngushellime familjes se tij
dhe te shpresojme qe nuk eshte politike vrasja se kush duron prap '97 pastaj.......................

----------


## Hard_Style

...ncncncncnc...

....nuk duhet te ndodhin keto gjera tani ne prag te zgjedhjeve....


- *Ngushllime Familjes  ... , dhe gjithë miqëve te tij.....*

.....shpresojm te mos jet qeshtje politike ....

----------


## OPARI

ngushellime per familjen se ka qene njeriu me i dashure i tyre 
saper zanatin qe ka pasure shume mire ja kane bere po ishalla te dalin dhe nja 139 per pjesen e ngelure gjalle ,se keta legena e lane vendin cope -cope

----------


## [Perla]

Kriminele ! Te shuash jeten e nje burri ne te tille pabesi ! Cfare tmerri per te shkretet femije !!!

Nuk kam fjale. Mjer ne per vendin ku jetojme ...........

----------


## [Perla]

Burime zyrtare të policise konfirmuan qe eshte vrare sot ne mbremje prane baneses se tij ne Roskovec te Fierit, deputeti i PS, Fatmir Xhindi.
Deputeti eshte qelluar me arme zjarri kallashnikov. Se paku 6 plumba kane prekur organet e tij jetesore, sipas njoftimeve te para.
Drejtues të policisë dhe të prokurorisë nga Tirana janë nisur drejt Fierit, ndërkohë që policia lokale, njoftoi se ka ngritur postblloqe në të gjitha rrugët e qytetit.
Ende asnjë burim zyrtar, as nga PS-ja nuk eshte ne gjendje te jap ndonje deklarate lidhur me krimin e pazakonte.
Xhindi i datelindjes 1960 ishte i martuar dhe baba i tre femijeve. Ai ka lindur dhe banon ne Fier dhe ishte deputet i zones 68. Ishte deputet i kesaj zone ne te pakten 3 legjislatura.

Shekulli

----------


## Dito

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta familjes dhe te afermeve per njeriun e tyre te dashur.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ngushellime, por........... kot s'te vret njeri, aq me teper nje deputet.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Kriminele ! Te shuash jeten e nje burri ne te tille pabesi ! Cfare tmerri per te shkretet femije !!!
> 
> Nuk kam fjale. Mjer ne per vendin ku jetojme ...........


Ngadal, ngadal, se nuk te vret njeri kot. Te presim se cdo te thote policia, pastaj mund te flasim.

----------


## [Perla]

> Ngushellime, por........... kot s'te vret njeri, aq me teper nje deputet.


Pse vrasja qenka zgjidhje ? Burgu per çfare eshte ?

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Pse vrasja qenka zgjidhje ? Burgu per çfare eshte ?


Vrasja s'eshte zgjidhje per mua e ty qe jemi popull i thjeshte, por per ato qe bejne pazare te pista (pa bere aludime ketu ne rastin konkret) zgjidhje eshte edhe vrasja.
Megjithate te presim e te shohim se cdo thuhet ne ditet ne vazhdim.

----------


## [Perla]

Me vjen keq nuk jam dakort ... jemi shteti i se drejtes, jo i vet drejtesise (ka thene kryeministri) 

Cilat do te jene shkaqet, krimi mbetet krim ...

----------


## Llapi

*Vritet deputeti Fatmir Xhindi*
Është vrarë me armë zjarri pranë banesës së tij, deputeti i Partisë Socialiste të Shqipërisë, Fatmir Xhindi. Ngjarja ka ndodhur pranë qendrës së Roskovecit te Fierit ne oret e mbremjes, pak kilometra larg shtëpisë së deputetit. Automjeti me të cilën udhëtonte i vetëm është qëlluar me breshëri automatiku.

Nga Express  më 03.05.2009 në ora 0:11

Ngjarja ka ndodhur pranë qendrës së Roskovecit. Automjeti me të cilën udhëtonte i vetëm është qëlluar me armë zjarri të tipit kallashnikov.
Në vendin e ngjarjes kanë mbërritur të parët shërbimet e policisë lokale dhe drejtorët e drejtorisë së përgjithshmne të policisë, ndërkohë që mësohet se edhe kreu i Partisë Socialiste është nisur drejt Roskovecit.

Konfirmohet se janë duke u kontaktuar familjarët e të ndjerit për të mësuar nëse ka patur ndonjë kërcënim që mund të kishte deputeti kohët e fundit. Policia ka rrethuar vendin dhe po punon për identifikimin e autorit dhe kapjen e tij, mësohet se larguar menjëherë nga vendi i ngjarjes. Shtepia e deputetit është rrethuar nga forca të shumta policore.
Të dhënat momentale lidhur me vrasjen e deputetit të PS-së Fatmir Xhindi, janë ende kontaradiktore pasi ende po punohet nga grupi i ekspertëve për zbardhjn e saj. Bëhet e ditur se Xhindi ka qënë 6 metra larg shtëpisë. Shtëpia e Xhindit ndodhet në një rrugicë e cila është e errët ndaj edhe autorët kanëe shfrytëziuar këtë errësirë për të kryer vrasjen. Mendohet se personi i cili ka kryer krimin nuk ka qënë me makinë pasi rrugica është shumë e ngushtë
Ngjarje e rëndë e ndodhur në Rroskovec duket se ka cuar në shtimin e forcave të sigurisë në rrugët hyrëse dhe dalëse, që lidhin qytetin e Fierit me atë të Vlorës. Kështu janë ngritur postoblloqe të shumta policie të cilat po kryejnë kontrolle të automjeteve për të bërë të mundur identifikimin e ndonjë personi të përfshirë në këtë vrasje të rëndë.

Nënkryetari i grupit të Partisë Socialiste, Erion Braçe e ka dënuar vrasjen e deputetit Fatmir Xhindi.
Është një ngjarje e rëndë, e cila është shumë e rëndë dhe për familjen Xhidni. Fatmir Xhidni ka qenë një person shumë i lidhur me vendin e tij dhe shumë popullor atje- u shpreh Braçe në një lidhje telefonike për televizionin Neës24.
Brace ka theksuar se Xhindi ka qënë një person i qetë dhe ka përjashtuar cdo mundësi të ndonjë konflikti të mundshëm të tij.
Eshtë shpejt për të folur për motivet e ngjarjes, por unë përjashtoj kategorikisht konflikte personale. Ai nuk ka patur probleme personale me askënd u shpreh Brace.

Ndërkohë Brace ka akuzur qeverinë për mungesën e sigurisë në vend duke theksuar se nuk ka siguri për jetën e qytetarëve dhe politikanëve.
Në këtë vend nuk ka siguri, qeveria ka hequr dorë nga siguria. Duhet të ndodhin ngjarje të tilla që të kuptohet se në këtë vend nuk ka siguri për jetën, as për politikanët dhe me njeriun me më pak konflikte dhe me nder tha Brace për Neës24.

Sipas të dhënave paraprake mësohet se ky krim mund të jetë kryer më shumë se sa nga një autor. Mbi trupin e deputetit ka pasur një breshëri plumbash çka e kanë bërë atë të humbi jetën. Xhindi po kthehej nga një fushatë elektorale për të cilin ai po punonte në fshatrat e rrethit të Fierit. Xhindi në këtë fushatë ka qenë i shoqëruar nga një anëtar i selisë së PS, por ende nuk dihet se cili ka qënë. Xhindi po e kryente këtë fushatë për legjislaturën e tretë të Kuvendit të shqipëerisë.

Policia po mban kontakt me familjarët, po merren në pyetje edhe personat që e kanë shoqëruar ne mbrëmje. Pritet të analizohen të dhënat për të gjetur nëe shkak të kësaj ngjarjeje. Në drejtorinë e përgjithshme të policisë së shtetit është vënë në gjendje alarmi dhe janë thirrur të gjithë shefat e lartë të Departamentit të hetimit, për të bërë zbardhjen e kësaj ngjarje të rëndë.
Mësohet se drejt Rroskovecit ku është qëlluar Xhindi janë nisur kreu i PS-së Edi Rama si dhe një grup deputetësh, të cilët janë Valentina Leskaj, kryetaria e grupit paralmentarë të PS, Emrelinda Meksi si dhe Ylli Bufi.
Kjo është vrasja e dytë në kuvend pas vrasjes se deputetit të PD Azem Hajdari. Mbetet ende një vrasje me shumë mistere.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Zerat e fundit thone se mund te jete kryer krimi si pasoje e nje konflikti pronash.

----------


## riza2008

Ngushellime familjes.Veprim teper i ulet(Panvarsisht se ç'rrethana kane qene qe eshte bere ky veprim.Vetgjygjesia eshte e demshme ne nje vend demokratik).

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Ndërkohë Brace ka akuzur qeverinë për mungesën e sigurisë në vend duke theksuar se nuk ka siguri për jetën e qytetarëve dhe politikanëve.
> “Në këtë vend nuk ka siguri, qeveria ka hequr dorë nga siguria. Duhet të ndodhin ngjarje të tilla që të kuptohet se në këtë vend nuk ka siguri për jetën, as për politikanët dhe me njeriun me më pak konflikte dhe me nder” tha Brace për Neës24.



Shih sa te flliqur jan keta pash zotin.. 

Ste len me shpreh as ngushllime familjes me keto deklarata te [ista qe dalin neper Tv e akuzojn Qeverin se ska siguri , po ore Brace muti dil ti be pazarlliqe me kriminela edhe mendon se qeveria i ka fajet? 

Eh sidoqoft.. ngushllime familjes per humbjen e kryefamiljarit po sigurisht edhe kjo vrasje eshte qerim hesapesh mes mafias dhe opozites!

...Shtepine e te ndjerit e kane vizituar pak ore pas ngjarjes kreu socialist Edi Rama dhe kryetarja e Kuvendit, _Jozefina Topalli_.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## alDI

Kur Lul Caka ne 1997 vrau krye kapon e fierit Pellumb Eminin ne nje lavazho te lushnjes , e dini se cilin shoqeronte krye kapua i fierit me makine?!!! pikerisht kete deputetin Fatmir Xhindi.....

Pellumb emini aka Lum çami ishte arratis po ate vit nga burgjet e italis ku ishte denuar me 28 vjet burg dhe si per habi ai filloj te shoqeroj deputetet e PS-s si ky Fatmir Xhindi...

Eshte e cuditshme se pikerisht para disa diteve po mendoja me vete se si askush nuk foli per kete deputet qe ne 1997 eshte shoqeruar me kokat e krimit fierak.


Ku ka zë nuk eshte pa gje thote populli.

----------


## valdetshala

Ngushellime familjes!!! Te tjerat i ka tjeter kush ne dore!

----------


## prenceedi

> Ste len me shpreh as ngushllime familjes me keto deklarata te [ista qe dalin neper Tv e akuzojn Qeverin se ska siguri , po ore Brace muti dil ti be pazarlliqe me kriminela edhe mendon se qeveria i ka fajet?


a te kujtohet vrasja e te ndjerit A.Hajdari...................?????????
a te kujtohet histerizmi i Salifazllicit.....................?????????????
nuk po zgjatem me sonte neser ndoshta do kemi fakte me shume dhe e diskutojme.
qe eshte fajtore qeveria kjo nuk diskutohet
kur nuk ruan dot deputetet ne te tjereve cfar na pret Gjilanas ..............

----------

